# Laym!



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 12, 2010)

Someone had to do it


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 12, 2010)

omg it's begun!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

<subscribz>


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

I like Cheesy Poofs
You like Cheesy Poofs
If we didn't eat Cheesy Poofs
We'd be
LAYM


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Someone had to do it



Totally had to be done. The sexy mancake tangent totally high-jacked the ladies picture thread. 

But honestly... when I think of "mancake" I don't think of flap-jack boobs.... I think of that sexy spare-tire-esque thing surrounding a fat guys middle when they sit down. 
Now *that* is a chunk of mancake.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Totally had to be done. The sexy mancake tangent totally high-jacked the ladies picture thread.
> 
> But honestly... when I think of "mancake" I don't think of flap-jack boobs.... I think of that sexy spare-tire-esque thing surrounding a fat guys middle when they sit down.
> Now *that* is a chunk of mancake.



hahaha, I feel like I should send you a picture because mine has been prominent the past couple of months.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, I feel like I should send you a picture because mine has been prominent the past couple of months.



Well don't let anything stop you from posting a picture, so we can all enjoy!



Ooo, we could make it into a contest involving who can best visually represent what they consider to be a "mancake" - but I could totally see that going south quickly.

And by south, I totally mean crotch.


Hah.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Totally had to be done. The sexy mancake tangent totally high-jacked the ladies picture thread.
> 
> But honestly... when I think of "mancake" I don't think of flap-jack boobs.... I think of that sexy spare-tire-esque thing surrounding a fat guys middle when they sit down.
> Now *that* is a chunk of mancake.



Hahahaha. Well, that's certainly a better mental picture than the saggy old man flapjack titties I was picturing earlier.
I loooove that belly roll.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Totally had to be done. The sexy mancake tangent totally high-jacked the ladies picture thread.
> 
> But honestly... when I think of "mancake" I don't think of flap-jack boobs.... I think of that sexy spare-tire-esque thing surrounding a fat guys middle when they sit down.
> Now *that* is a chunk of mancake.



Ok let's talk about this topic for a bit. This is something I am having some problem with lately. I buy my shirts and they fit...while standing. When I sit down I spread out quite a bit and my shirts get really tight. If I go up a size then the problem goes away but now I am wearing a shirt that looks ridiculous.

Which is the lesser of two evils?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Well don't let anything stop you from posting a picture, so we can all enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I support this post. This is now the official mancake picture thread.
I've had a long day, I need something to relax to.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ok let's talk about this topic for a bit. This is something I am having some problem with lately. I buy my shirts and they fit...while standing. When I sit down I spread out quite a bit and my shirts get really tight. If I go up a size then the problem goes away but now I am wearing a shirt that looks ridiculous.
> 
> Which is the lesser of two evils?



Same problem here. I have this nice 2X button down that I bought a few months ago, haven't had the chance to wear it anywhere. So I put it on a few days ago, and... yea. It's fine standing, but the button's spread apart when sitting. 

Grrr. I WILL find a venue to wear it, damnit. That thing cost me $50.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ok let's talk about this topic for a bit. This is something I am having some problem with lately. I buy my shirts and they fit...while standing. When I sit down I spread out quite a bit and my shirts get really tight. If I go up a size then the problem goes away but now I am wearing a shirt that looks ridiculous.
> 
> Which is the lesser of two evils?



I love the belly roll, so the former problem is no problem for me. I am gonna guess that most girls who are into fat guys don't mind the tight-shirt-while-sitting thing.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

But then again, if you feel like shit wearing something, don't wear it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

So over half a page of posts and no mancake yet?

You know what that is?

#lame

hah.

Er... I mean...

#laym

?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

This is what I'm talking about. These guys are a buncha yentas.

Post pics kthxbai!


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

When I was just a baby
My Momma told me son
Always be a good boy 
Dont ever play with guns..


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

MOAR MANCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ok let's talk about this topic for a bit. This is something I am having some problem with lately. I buy my shirts and they fit...while standing. When I sit down I spread out quite a bit and my shirts get really tight. If I go up a size then the problem goes away but now I am wearing a shirt that looks ridiculous.
> 
> Which is the lesser of two evils?



the trick is to watch your posture when you sit. sit like you're still standing from the waist up; don't hunch forward or recline back and you'll be fine. that's for meetings and other professional stuff. if you're at home who cares?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

My interpretation of a mancake


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Esther said:


> MOAR MANCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE



LOOKIT DEM NIPPLES


----------



## Zowie (Oct 12, 2010)

Esther said:


> MOAR MANCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE



I want to lick those nipples.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to lick those nipples.



Not gonna lie, I'd eat those nipples and enjoy it


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> My interpretation of a mancake



YES, that is a mancake. Gives me butterflies in my stomach <3



BigChaz said:


> LOOKIT DEM NIPPLES



My next birthday cake better have some GOD DAMN NIPPLES or I'm throwing furniture.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Same problem here. I have this nice 2X button down that I bought a few months ago, haven't had the chance to wear it anywhere. So I put it on a few days ago, and... yea. It's fine standing, but the button's spread apart when sitting.
> 
> Grrr. I WILL find a venue to wear it, damnit. That thing cost me $50.



you don't look big enough to wear a 2x paq. my personal opinion is that i'd rather wear something more or less fitting and show off exactly how big i am than wear something too big, then you just end up looking sloppy and even bigger than you are.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> LOOKIT DEM NIPPLES





bionic_eggplant said:


> I want to lick those nipples.



I swear my mouth was watering. Dunno if it's for nipples or cake. Mmmmm. Both.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

Must be one damned cold cake... is it ice cream?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

Esther said:


> YES, that is a mancake. Gives me butterflies in my stomach <3
> 
> 
> 
> My next birthday cake better have some GOD DAMN NIPPLES or I'm throwing furniture.



I will give you all the nipple cakes you want bebe


----------



## Vageta (Oct 12, 2010)

....But I shot a man in Reno 
just to watch him die
When I hear that whistle blowing
I hang my head and cry..


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

Chaz gets a Hozay thumbs up from me for some mancake :happy:


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I will give you all the nipple cakes you want bebe



**bebecakes


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 12, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Chaz gets a Hozay thumbs up from me for some mancake :happy:



I have truly accomplished my life goals


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 12, 2010)

I guess I'll go take sone pictures.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a good idea of what we can refer to as the mancake on someone. 

You all are familiar with how a muffin top works, yes? If not then why are you on this forum?

Well, I postulate that the mancake is relevant to this, however, much as the tire of fat previously desribed, is the portion of one's stomach that covers the waistband and subsequent waist of said fat person. I suggest that grabbable hunk of said pudge be dubbed the "mancake"

And of course because one may require a visual example and I'm just sitting here, allow me to provide visual aid:

View attachment 85844


As you can see, the mancake begins at the bellybutton down, folds over, and rolls over the waistband of any pants/underwear worn.

Thus ends my scientific analysis that noone cares about on the subject.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> As you can see, the mancake begins at the bellybutton down, folds over, and rolls over the waistband of any pants/underwear worn.



Fuck yes.

Best definition.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> As you can see, the mancake begins at the bellybutton down, folds over, and rolls over the waistband of any pants/underwear worn.



Mancake and musclemancake's nipple rival, all in one.

This night is complete.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I have a good idea of what we can refer to as the mancake on someone.
> 
> You all are familiar with how a muffin top works, yes? If not then why are you on this forum?
> 
> ...



those are mightily erect nipples will... i have nothing furthur to say now...


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> As you can see, the mancake begins at the bellybutton down, folds over, and rolls over the waistband of any pants/underwear worn.
> 
> Thus ends my scientific analysis that noone cares about on the subject.



Perfect definition!
You're rockin' some lovable mancake yourself, Mr. Spark.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

What can I say? My nipples are special.

(Seriously, I'm almost constantly nipping and there's nothing I can do about it)


----------



## Paquito (Oct 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> you don't look big enough to wear a 2x paq. my personal opinion is that i'd rather wear something more or less fitting and show off exactly how big i am than wear something too big, then you just end up looking sloppy and even bigger than you are.



American Eagle sizing is kinda weird. The 3X drowns me, but this is the 2X. Keep in mind that this has just been hanging in my closet, no chance of me shrinking it in the wash.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> [pic]
> 
> 
> [pic]



I stand by my thought that you are my long lost brother.
It's crazy how much you remind me of my bro, lol.
Only you're cooler. Much much cooler.


----------



## Esther (Oct 12, 2010)

<3<3<3

I died an' gone to mancake heaven.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 12, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> What can I say? My nipples are special.
> 
> (Seriously, I'm almost constantly nipping and there's nothing I can do about it)



Nipple pasties.

Nuff said.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 12, 2010)

Clothing size is weird. Most 2X's are big on me but some of the more muscular cut ones run tight in the shoulders/belly area and the sleeves are NEVER long enough!


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 12, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Nipple pasties.
> 
> Nuff said.



I dun wanna wear pasties.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> American Eagle sizing is kinda weird. The 3X drowns me, but this is the 2X. Keep in mind that this has just been hanging in my closet, no chance of me shrinking it in the wash.



yeah, you gotta watch that, American eagle, guess, gap, and even old navy tend to taper their clothes to the "V" shape. you can totally forget hollister or abercrombie cus it doesnt matter what size you buy, if you're over 3% body fat they just wont fit. it's funny though because a few clothing store's "athletic cut", target's for example, actually flair out the waist which seems ironic to me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I dun wanna wear pasties.



Fine then... duct tape 

Just put powder over the nippies first so you don't rip them off when you take off the tape  lol!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Fine then... duct tape
> 
> Just put powder over the nippies first so you don't rip them off when you take off the tape  lol!



Woah. I didn't know this was an SM party.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Woah. I didn't know this was an SM party.



I will one day be a professional dom, haha!

Nah... it's a trick we do in theatre, lol.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I will one day be a professional dom, haha!
> 
> Nah... it's a trick we do in theatre, lol.



That makes two of us. lol 

Oh yeah, I know. lol I did theatre all throughout high school..and currently am in a shadow cast. I just like taking stuff of out context.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> That makes two of us. lol
> 
> Oh yeah, I know. lol I did theatre all throughout high school..and currently am in a shadow cast. I just like taking stuff of out context.



I like you.

:happy:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I like you.
> 
> :happy:



SIG!!!!! =D 

*ahem* Thanks.  I enjoy being liked. :bow: :bow:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

*is completely lost*

Who ate my trail of breadcrumbs?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *is completely lost*
> 
> Who ate my trail of breadcrumbs?



:nom nom nom:: :eat1: :eat1:

Sorry? Breadcrumbs? Don't know what you're talking about. :eat2:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *is completely lost*
> 
> Who ate my trail of breadcrumbs?



*wipes off crumb crumbs from mancake*

What breadcrumbs?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

*eyes both suspiciously*


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

::looks in deck of cards::

Ha!

::lays out the FFA card::

 :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

ZOMG I can't believe you tried to play the FFA card. That's worse than trying to play the race card. Or get out of jail free card. Or the Pokémon card.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

... Or the Yugi-Oh card. Ohhhhh!

:happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> ... Or the Yugi-Oh card. Ohhhhh!
> 
> :happy:



Bazinga! :happy:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Bazinga! :happy:



DAMN! I was going to play my Dr. Sheldon Cooper card too.

*puts back in deck*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it me or does Dr Sheldon Cooper sound like a Super Mario villain?

*puts Nic and Paquito in cuffs til the breadcrumb police arrive*


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, Sheldon could be-he certainly plays Mario enough to be a villain of Mario's. 

On a related note, yay handcuffs!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

"Yay handcuffs"?

Fancy turning this thread into a bad porno? I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Is it me or does Dr Sheldon Cooper sound like a Super Mario villain?
> 
> *puts Nic and Paquito in cuffs til the breadcrumb police arrive*



Oooooo baby, we playing this game tonight? I'm the captured immigrant and you're the reckless immigration officer? 

I love Tuesday nights.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought Tuesday night was Swedish night?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, we could always sit on IKEA furniture to fit the Swedish theme. 

And it doesn't *have* to be a porno-I just like handcuffs.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

When the war's over, I am *so* taking you to the Royal Handcuff museum.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

YES! Field trip! 

So how long will myself and Paquito be handcuffed for on these lovely IKEA chairs?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

Until one of you tells me the co-ordinates of the terrorist bomb you planted. 

Don't make become.....persuasive.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

I see Big Bang Theory, IKEA, and handcuffs, all on the same page.

I love you.
:wubu:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

As for the coordinates, they are (x1, y1) and (x2, y2). 

Where x1 and x2 is any real number beyond x=0m and y is any real number beyond y=5m.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I see Big Bang Theory, IKEA, and handcuffs, all on the same page.
> 
> I love you.
> :wubu:



=D Not sure who that was directed to, but thanks for getting the Sheldon Cooper reference.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> =D Not sure who that was directed to, but thanks for getting the Sheldon Cooper reference.



To all of you, lol.

Big Bang Theory is THE biggest show in Canada right now. The guys are rockstars to us. And it is the second most watched comedy show in the history of Canadian television. So, of course I'd get the reference 

As for the Math... I learned it in french. So this crap... only somewhat makes sense to me, lol.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

*Runs off to co-ordinates*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> *Runs off to co-ordinates*



**follows the trail of mancake to coordinates**

:happy:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> To all of you, lol.
> 
> Big Bang Theory is THE biggest show in Canada right now. The guys are rockstars to us. And it is the second most watched comedy show in the history of Canadian television. So, of course I'd get the reference
> 
> As for the Math... I learned it in french. So this crap... only somewhat makes sense to me, lol.



Freaking LOVE TBBT. I want to marry Leonard. :sigh: 

Sorry for the math reference; I'm a nerd (and plus I'm doing physics hw right now, so I kinda have math on the brain).


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> **follows the trail of mancake to coordinates**
> 
> :happy:





ONOZ! It's a chocolate bombe! Those devious terrorists!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Freaking LOVE TBBT. I want to marry Leonard. :sigh:
> 
> Sorry for the math reference; I'm a nerd (and plus I'm doing physics hw right now, so I kinda have math on the brain).



I've been labeled a nerd/geek but I don't see how :happy: The only math I'm good with is trig. Which is absolutely horrible considering I learned to master it in Construction only, lol. 

My mother disapproves of my lack of math finesse. She was a University level math teacher :blush: And I... failed grade 11 Advanced, haha!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> ONOZ! It's a chocolate bombe! Those devious terrorists!


Muhahahaha.  You know it's delicious. :eat2:



CarlaSixx said:


> I've been labeled a nerd/geek but I don't see how :happy: The only math I'm good with is trig. Which is absolutely horrible considering I learned to master it in Construction only, lol.
> 
> My mother disapproves of my lack of math finesse. She was a University level math teacher :blush: And I... failed grade 11 Advanced, haha!


Some days, I wish I could go back to trig and not deal with the classes that I'm currently taking. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Way to derail the thread.

I'm so proud of you. :wubu: You'll do just fine here.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, I am new. Yes, I invented LAYM because I only knew about BBW's. I am no BBW. Well, Big Blubbery Willie maybe. Large And Yummy Mancake was created because of my dough like gut. I just do me. Please don't turn into those people that hate on the "noob". I came here because it is hard to be a BHM or "LAYM" (as I use) on them do to all conceited && stuck up people. I just want yo love... Love me && my LAYM creation... FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! LOVE ME!!!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> As for the Math... I learned it in french. So this crap... only somewhat makes sense to me, lol.



Do you do your divisions upside down too?! As in

234 |9
18...36
 ..5-4
...0


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Relax, none of us managed to coin a new term in our first posts. Besides, you gave the ladies another pic thread.

Kudos to you.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Do you do your divisions upside down too?! As in
> 
> 234 |9
> 18...36
> ...



 math scares me

ALSO I love this thread.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Way to derail the thread.
> 
> I'm so proud of you. :wubu: You'll do just fine here.



Hijacking is fun and is a specialty of mine.
...course not knowing who you were talking to isn't a specialty of mine. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Do you do your divisions upside down too?! As in
> 
> 234 |9
> 18...36
> ...



Yes, we were taught that way but I always did it with the answer on top. The teachers thought I was nuts. I didn't understand why until I saw everyone in my class doing them the way you put, and I was up on the board doing it the other way (answer above). 

I tried a Science class, even, in English, and couldn't last a week. 

But what's funny is I made it through grade 11 Advanced Physics with an 84% average, while I was still in grade 10, and yet failed regular Advanced Maths in grade 11.

W... T... F.
Lol.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Yes, I am new. Yes, I invented LAYM because I only knew about BBW's. I am no BBW. Well, Big Blubbery Willie maybe. Large And Yummy Mancake was created because of my dough like gut. I just do me. Please don't turn into those people that hate on the "noob". I came here because it is hard to be a BHM or "LAYM" (as I use) on them do to all conceited && stuck up people. I just want yo love... Love me && my LAYM creation... FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! LOVE ME!!!





Paquito said:


> Relax, none of us managed to coin a new term in our first posts. Besides, you gave the ladies another pic thread.
> 
> Kudos to you.



Exactly!

No one's beating on you... Just using a new term as a thing to play around with! (no pun intended) It's all in good fun.

Besides... we're known as the pic posting sub-forum, anyways, so you helped start a new one, lol.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Hijacking is fun and is a specialty of mine.
> ...course not knowing who you were talking to isn't a specialty of mine. :doh:



Nah, you got it right. Welcome to the hijacking team.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Nah, you got it right. Welcome to the hijacking team.



True you warmed up to this place so fast. Your freaking awesome.
Oh I say awesome a lot oY VEY hahaha:happy:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes... we're a great team who derail with the use of many things.

Like DQ ice cream orgies for example.

:happy:

Oh, the old days, lol.

-----

Sidenote: I'm a 3 time high school dropout... I do not deserve the "geek" or "nerd" title, no matter the level of the classes I was taking, lol.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sorry for sounding all emo butt hurt. I have grown tired of the mainstream sights turning a head my way due to something as simple as my meaty fanny pack of a gut. I was afraid it was happening here as a result of a simple lingo use. Girls posting pics? WHERE!?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> True you warmed up to this place so fast. Your freaking awesome.
> Oh I say awesome a lot oY VEY hahaha:happy:


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Thanks.  I say awesome a lot too. Okay, and totally. And fantastical....

But thanks.  I enjoy compliments. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am sorry for sounding all emo butt hurt. I have grown tired of the mainstream sights turning a head my way due to something as simple as my meaty fanny pack of a gut. I was afraid it was happening here as a result of a simple lingo use. Girls posting pics? WHERE!?



There's the "Ladies, post a cute pic of yourself" thread and some hotties have posted in there :happy:

Just sayin'.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> Thanks.  I say awesome a lot too. Okay, and totally. And fantastical....
> 
> But thanks.  I enjoy compliments. :wubu: :wubu:



 haha great words.
And coolio *squinty eyes* just for fun.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so there


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I am so there



Remember to reward the ladies with eye candy so that way they return again with more pics of themselves at a later time


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I shall be posting more later. I wasn't sure people would except my multi-pierced face


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I shall be posting more later. I wasn't sure people would except my multi-pierced face



Some ladies here like the alternative guy look on their BHMs :happy:
Some also have a big thing for the BHM hipsters.
Just gotta wait around to see some comments dropped to find them


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

Puhlease...people here like nearly everything. You're not even the most pierced person here.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Some ladies here like the alternative guy look on their BHMs :happy:
> Some also have a big thing for the BHM hipsters.
> Just gotta wait around to see some comments dropped to find them





CastingPearls said:


> Puhlease...people here like nearly everything. You're not even the most pierced person here.



What they say it tis true. :happy:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope I find that certain lil lady. I am expecting to get more piercings && start tattoos soon


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Tattoos are awesome. I vote yes!

....

Now....

We need more mancake!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Tattoos are awesome. I vote yes!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Agreed! :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Mancake, yes?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I gotta get on them then... get my skin all inked && artsy like


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2010)

Vageta said:


> When I was just a baby
> My Momma told me son
> Always be a good boy
> Dont ever play with guns..



Johnny Cash-Don't Take Your Guns To Town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5F9l-Wp4itQ

Folsom Prison Blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1xSt7iganA


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope no one misreads this thread's title
and thinks LAYM is lame.:doh:


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

imfree said:


> Hope no one misreads this thread's title
> and thinks LAYM is lame.:doh:



...You're so behind.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

MMM... Behind... so nice... && round


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought there was going to be delicious cake.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 13, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I thought there was going to be delicious cake.


There is. What thread are you in?


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 13, 2010)

Goreki said:


> There is. What thread are you in?



Don't tease me like that; I'm super serial about cake!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I thought there was going to be delicious cake.


I thought it was a lie. :/ 

...but now I want some. :eat1:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Cake is too sweet... Maybe some sushi && a taro boba... yummers to the 3rd power:smitten:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Cake is too sweet... Maybe some sushi && a taro boba... yummers to the 3rd power:smitten:



Dude. Sushi. LOVE!!!! :wubu: I could eat that EVERY FREAKING DAY. :eat2:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I love sushi && the one that invented the tasty treat. I love a good Cali, Tuna, Rainbow, Or Fat Boy roll... I know what I am eating for dinner tonight:eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 13, 2010)

So much goodness over the past five pages...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I feel as if I am going to be hated or piss a bunch of people off... Oh man... This shall be good. Hopefully some will get me lol!!!!!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I feel as if I am going to be hated or piss a bunch of people off... Oh man... This shall be good. Hopefully some will get me lol!!!!!



You aspire to troll-dom?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You aspire to troll-dom?



I am not here to ruffle feathers or cause animosity. I am just me. I don't think like the average Joe or act like them. I am a real chill guy but people on the net tend to base their views one some by what they post && what not. IDK. I'm not talking smack to anyone or starting drama. I am just being me. Seems some dislike that. I say, oh well


----------



## Melian (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> people on the net tend to base their views one some by what they post && what not.



How else can you judge someone online? All you can do is use their posts to estimate personality.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> How else can you judge someone online? All you can do is use their posts to estimate personality.



Bitch, I don't like your Octobot avatar. GTFO


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bitch, I don't like your Octobot avatar. GTFO



WHAT?!?! just imagine the sexual possibilities!!!!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> WHAT?!?! just imagine the sexual possibilities!!!!



Cyberpunk crossed with Japanese Tentacle Fetish? 

This needs to be made, right now. Who's in?


----------



## Melian (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bitch, I don't like your Octobot avatar. GTFO



*Melian stole a PSI caramel*

Bitch.


----------



## Melian (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Cyberpunk crossed with Japanese Tentacle Fetish?
> 
> This needs to be made, right now. Who's in?



This can be the official drink: www.tentaclegrape.com/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> How else can you judge someone online? All you can do is use their posts to estimate personality.



Fuck YOU AND YOUR STUPID LOGIC!! 

TITS OR GTFO!!

Pm's are welcome.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> This can be the official drink: www.tentaclegrape.com/



HAHAHA, oh, that sweet taste of hentai! "A taste of breathless anticipation"

So, at the end of the shoot, the Octobot (I can't help think of Doc Oc...) and unwilling victim can both enjoy a bottle of Tentacle Grape together.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I see your point... But you should always read into the book instead of at it's unpleasant cover


----------



## Melian (Oct 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Fuck YOU AND YOUR STUPID LOGIC!!
> 
> TITS OR GTFO!!
> 
> Pm's are welcome.



Already burned through those 500 upskirt pics I just sent you, huh? Your urethra must be made of titanium.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Already burned through those 500 upskirt pics I just sent you, huh? Your urethra must be made of titanium.



I can't feel my penis, it's numb. Keep them upskirts coming.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

This is why boxers are wonderful things. Easy access for those upskirt pics


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

I am judging you by the color of your posts


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am judging you by the color of your posts



I have never been more happy to see you && I love you.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

My post are black... are you sir a racist? HUH?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> My post are black... are you sir a racist? HUH?



I am not racist, just hateful. I freely admit that I hate you.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 13, 2010)

well the truth is the text is really the absence of light in those pixels. So it's not black, just there is no light.


Join the DARK side!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> well the truth is the text is really the absence of light in those pixels. So it's not black, just there is no light.
> 
> 
> Join the DARK side!



Touche to the max... But all my friends are Jedi... Oh the peer pressure


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am not racist, just hateful. I freely admit that I hate you.



Does this mean we can't bro-hug topless?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Does this mean we can't bro-hug topless?



::hides flip camera::


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Already burned through those 500 upskirt pics I just sent you, huh? Your urethra must be made of titanium.



upskirts? i feel so left out... hey hozay, psst, hook a brotha up!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> ::hides flip camera::



+Secretly rubs ice on nipples+ I hope no ones capturing this fat on fat action:blush:


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> +Secretly rubs ice on nipples+ I hope no ones capturing this fat on fat action:blush:



::dons camo outfit::



Pay no attention to the chick in the camo outfit from inside the blue and red speckled vase. You don't see it. You have never seen it. Oceania has always been at war with Eurasia. And, 2+2=5. Big Brother will always win and he is the truth, and the light of the world. 
...I need to stop reading _1984_.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> ::dons camo outfit::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was born in 84... and that vase just talked to me. 2012 2012!!! !!!AAAAAH!!! +runs off arms flailing+


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> ... Or the Yugi-Oh card. Ohhhhh!
> 
> :happy:



I'm still catching up, but I saw this, and I had to post this right NOW.









ALSO, I'm gonna pistol whip ManBeef if he says touche again.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Tou-motherfuckin'-che Son


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank whatever God you pray to that we don't have neg rep.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I prayed... He told me to give you a big ol' TOUCHE for the road


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I prayed... He told me to give you a big ol' TOUCHE for the road



You're really not making things any better for yourself, you know that, right?

We get it scene kid, you gotta buck the system, you're gonna be yourself and hang around awkwardly no matter who you annoy to the point of trichotillomania.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

One, I am not a scene kid. I am not an emo kid. I have had my hair long && chopped up before the scene explosion. But you can keep slinging the failed insults. Here is some ammo. I also collect Hello Kitty, I wear head bands sometimes, I lile the color pink, I sleep with a Harry Potter blanky. Hope that helps


----------



## Zowie (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> trichotillomania.



This is a good word.


----------



## Amandy (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> One, I am not a scene kid. I am not an emo kid. I have had my hair long && chopped up before the scene explosion. But you can keep slinging the failed insults. Here is some ammo. I also collect Hello Kitty, I wear head bands sometimes, I lile the color pink, I sleep with a Harry Potter blanky. Hope that helps



It does, because clearly, its all about you.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> One, I am not a scene kid. I am not an emo kid. I have had my hair long && chopped up before the scene explosion. But you can keep slinging the failed insults. Here is some ammo. I also collect Hello Kitty, I wear head bands sometimes, I lile the color pink, I sleep with a Harry Potter blanky. Hope that helps



You know how I know you're a scene kid?

You deny it, vehemently, while wearing a Cobra Starship shirt in your intro picture.

Failed insult? Nah, I hit the nail on the head.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This is a good word.



THANKS! It's fun to say! Try it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> ::dons camo outfit::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG... I love you :wubu:

Seriously, I had a long conversation last night with my mother about 1984! And especially the 2+2=5 thing. That's fucking awesome!

:bow:

Mind you... I haven't read it in about 7 years, but I still remember lotsa shit in it, haha.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

War is Peace. 
Freedom is Slavery
Ignorance is Strength.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

Now to throw in a perfect reference to Farhenheit 451 and Brave New World and I would be ready to throw down a marriage proposal 

ETA: Harry Potter FTW.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Now to throw in a perfect reference to Farhenheit 451 and Brave New World and I would be ready to throw down a marriage proposal
> 
> ETA: Harry Potter FTW.



I've read both, but I ended up having to burn them. But don't worry, I listen to them both every night on a tape recorder under my pillow.

Good luck finding a ring in my size.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I beg to differ. Scene kids love being called scene kids because it keeps them away from the emo title. But I am calling it quits here. Sling yo mud away sir.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a Harry Potter pillow. AND a Hello Kitty Pillow


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello Kitty toaster (not mine, but I do take naked pictures with it)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I've read both, but I ended up having to burn them. But don't worry, I listen to them both every night on a tape recorder under my pillow.
> 
> Good luck finding a ring in my size.



I can always braid one outta straw like in the olden days :happy: lol.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hello Kitty toaster (not mine, but I do take naked pictures with it)



I've been wanting that fucking toaster for every!!! Color me green atm


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Hello Kitty toaster (not mine, but I do take naked pictures with it)



it's true I've seen and I touched mysel . . . . Yeah, I've seen it.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I would kill to spread black berry jam over a slice of bread with Hello Kitty's face darkened into it


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a Hello Kitty water cooler. Oh and an HK diamond ring. Yeah, bitches.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

WTF, does this Hello Kitty have beer flavored nipples?


----------



## Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Ok let's talk about this topic for a bit. This is something I am having some problem with lately. I buy my shirts and they fit...while standing. When I sit down I spread out quite a bit and my shirts get really tight. If I go up a size then the problem goes away but now I am wearing a shirt that looks ridiculous.





Paquito said:


> Same problem here. I have this nice 2X button down that I bought a few months ago, haven't had the chance to wear it anywhere. So I put it on a few days ago, and... yea. It's fine standing, but the button's spread apart when sitting.





Joe944 said:


> Clothing size is weird. Most 2X's are big on me but some of the more muscular cut ones run tight in the shoulders/belly area and the sleeves are NEVER long enough!





FishCharming said:


> yeah, you gotta watch that, American eagle, guess, gap, and even old navy tend to taper their clothes to the "V" shape. you can totally forget hollister or abercrombie cus it doesnt matter what size you buy, if you're over 3% body fat they just wont fit. it's funny though because a few clothing store's "athletic cut", target's for example, actually flair out the waist which seems ironic to me.



Hey guys. You might want to check out King Size. Their clothing is specifically designed for big men. Shirts are cut more straight which allows for more tummy/belly room. They also carry tall sizes. 

www.kingsizedirect.com

1-800-846-1600 if you'd like to request a catalogue.


They carry size L thru 10XL. Check the size chart.

They also have a nice selection of various sports team related clothing. Some of the clothing is suitable for BBW/SSBBW who like T-shirts, jersey knits, jeans, etc. I do a lot of Christmas and birthday shopping for the BHM in my family at King Size.  I've always been satisfied with their items and service. Shipping is really fast, too. Items are usually received within a week, unless on the rare occasion when something is on back order.

Oh, and you can apply for a King Size account (credit card), too.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I tend to shy away from the jewelry... I mean I have had wanted a Hello Kitty necklace... But then I realized... I want shoes son


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Angel said:


> Hey guys. You might want to check out King Size. Their clothing is specifically designed for big men. Shirts are cut more straight which allows for more tummy/belly room. They also carry tall sizes.
> 
> www.kingsizedirect.com
> 
> ...



I'll stick to playing the stupid part and keep buying my too-small-for-me shirts and blame the fact that my tummy pokes through on false size advertisement. Thank you very much


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 14, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I have a Harry Potter pillow. AND a Hello Kitty Pillow



i totally shaved me a hello kitty into my happy patch! and while i don't have harry potter sculpted into my body hair anywhere i do have a wand... ; )


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think you suckas realize the extent I will go to to procure MORE Hello Kitty:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't think you suckas realize the extent I will go to to procure MORE Hello Kitty:



Please... BUY IT FOR ME


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i totally shaved me a hello kitty into my happy patch! and while i don't have harry potter sculpted into my body hair anywhere i do have a wand... ; )



Shave a lightning bolt into said Happy Patch, and I'm on my way to Buffalo.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Shave a lightning bolt into said Happy Patch, and I'm on my way to Buffalo.



done and done! sorry hozay, i think of you like a brother but FFAs is srs bsns!


----------

